# Should I do a 'carnival' type fair?



## elmtree (May 28, 2014)

Ok so there is a four day event close to me. It is a carnival and parade and celebration of the town they do every year. This is my booth set up 






I'm still fiddling with the set up because I'm still pretty new. 
Has anyone ever done this type of event and is selling bath and body products appropriate for this type of event? Is my set up 'carnivaly' enough lol


----------



## pamielynn (May 28, 2014)

Do you have enough product for four days? If so, and it's not prohibitively expensive, I say give it a shot.


----------



## elmtree (May 28, 2014)

I would make sure I had enough product. I'm just concerned I'll sign up for it and no one will be interested in soap and lotion at a carnival/parade type. It's only 130 for all four days.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 28, 2014)

I would say give it a go for that price. You just never know.   I've not done an event where there was a carnival.


----------



## paillo (May 28, 2014)

You have a fabulous booth, love the antique display props. Nice and full and lots of variety. I would make a beeline for your booth! Agree, at that price it would be hard to lose, and good that you will have plenty of product, you might be very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## elmtree (May 28, 2014)

Thank you so much Paillo! I think I will do it. My husband isn't excited about a four day event but I think it will be fun. And it's close to us so that is a plus. I'm going to be building some things to bring my products up higher and to offer more height variation. My lotions take up so much space. I would love to use some of that space for new product roll outs and my mens line.


----------



## navigator9 (May 28, 2014)

I'm always willing to give any fair a shot, at least once. You just never know....it could be fabulous. If it's not, then you know for next time. I love your set up, it looks like you have some really interesting display pieces there. I would make one suggestion (OK, two) ....do you see in the last picture how nice your display looks against the green of the grass? I think all of your things would look great on a green table covering, especially since there's a lot of brown in your display.Not a pastel green, something nice and vibrant. Also, do you have a banner? Something that's big enough to be read from a distance? If I were at that carnival/fair I would definitely visit your booth! Gooooood luck!!!

OK, I looked again and saw the banner this time. I think that shows that it doesn't stand out as much as it might. BIGGER lettering would be good.


----------



## elmtree (May 28, 2014)

Yeah I don't really care for that peachish color lol. I thought it was cream when I bought them on amazon. I'll have to try out the green for sure. Maybe something to go over the other one on the top. Those were expensive! Yes, I know I need a bigger banner. I have one but it was made for a 6ft table. I think it's 3 or 4 ft long but not big enough for my 10x10 booth. I have it hanging in the back of my booth. My husband made me a beautiful 'storefront' easel for my company poster and it has a chalkboard on the other side for sales and such.


----------



## navigator9 (May 28, 2014)

As far as a table covering.....I got my fabric at the $1.99 a yard store. I made a fitted slip cover. It's one seam, super easy to sew. The fabric is a polyester knit, so it never wrinkles, I love it, and I've had other vendors come up to me and ask, how did you just pull that out of that box, not even folded, and there aren't any wrinkles? I always hated ironing my old table coverings!

How about if you used the easel your husband made (nice husband, to do that), right up at the front of your space with really big letters saying "HANDMADE ARTISAN SOAP", so that people could see from far away what you're selling. In a small venue, with customers walking up and down aisles of vendors tables, it may not make as much difference, but in a bigger venue like a carnival, you want to be able to draw people in from a distance. Wishing you luck!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 29, 2014)

Also, if the organisers are interested, then there must be some ground for it. 

I would be slightly tempted to really ham it up as it is a carnival


----------



## elmtree (May 29, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Also, if the organisers are interested, then there must be some ground for it.
> 
> I would be slightly tempted to really ham it up as it is a carnival




Yes, I am HEAVILY tattooed lol so my husband said I need to capitalize on that at a carnival. Let out my freak a bit I guess lol It's open till 11 every day.... I'm sure I'll be slow from about 8pm on.


----------

